# FIFA 2018



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Lawn care will suffer for the next month now that FIFA started. I'm current watching the France vs. Australia game. Yesterday we started with a great game between Portugal and Spain. I'm not a fan of CR7, but he did a good free kick to tie the game.

Who is watching?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm about to watch germany vs mexico. I remember back in 06 i started reading angels and demons and then the world cup started. I never did finish that book.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Picked France to win it. Drew Belgium and Australia in my work pool. France looked like $h!t vs Australia, even though they got the W. Some good games so far. Can we get some grass ID going for the fields?

EDIT: F Neymar!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I be been looking at the grass too, but cant id it.

Belgium looked ok against Panama today, but not great. I liked how Mexico played against Germany.

I haven't picked a team.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Patiently waiting for the Mexico vs Korea game tomorrow.

I expect Carlos Vela to have a big game, can't wait!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Found some info on the grass.

https://www.heritageseeds.com.au/the-seed-of-champions-from-barenbrug-at-fifa-world-cup-%C2%A0dutch-grass-in-russia.htm

http://kval.com/news/local/world-cup-filled-with-oregon-grass-seed

http://welcome2018.com/en/journal/materials/ryegrass_and_bluegrass_planted_at_2018_world_cup_stadium_in_sochi/


----------



## melvinalittleton975 (10 d ago)

That was an incredible game between Portugal and Spain! I'm not a fan of Ronaldo either, but his free kick was pretty amazing. Now that the world cup 2022 has ended, I'm sure we can all agree that lawn care will definitely suffer! My favorite game was France versus Australia and also the final match between Argentina and France. Have you been watching any other games? I have already started to play FIFA 2023, and I get a lot of points from this site. It's a great lifehack for all new players, so enjoy it!


----------

